# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  LG W2284F-PF Flatron проблемы !

## srt103

при первом включении монитора(если монитор вобще был выключен именно из розетки), монитор вобще не включается.., включается потом уже сам через 10-15мин, при этом лампы подсветки начинают мерцать (как при слабой герцовке на элт мониках, помните ?), после выключения и включения монитора или при перезагрузки компа все работает нормально.. и работает нормально постоянно...., даже при выключении монитора кнойпокой пауэр... , но ! стоит выключеть моник из розетки как опять начинается тоже самое ....... (самопроизвольный старт и последующее мерцание подсветки..)

что было замечено, после чего стали такие косяки: девушка залила матрицу моющем средством для ЖК экранов. :mad: нет чтобы на тряпку и потом растереть :mad: ***** :mad: ладно.. что сделано, то сделано.. :eek: 

в общем интересует что произошло, на что это может быть похоже, так же интересует серьезность такова рода проблемы.., стоит ли нести в сервис центр щас ?  или такая проблема не критичная и заниматься ей *в срочном* порядке не обязательноИ
посоветуйте.. :(

----------


## srt103

столько ответов , спасибо ребята (((((((((((((((((((((((

----------


## Cheechako

Из изложенного логично предположить, что проблема скорее всего в блоке питания (видимо, кнопка Power не разрывает контакты "физически"); влияние чистящих средств кажется сомнительным - если только монитор ими поливали :confused: Очень срочным/критичным быть не должно, хотя что понимать под "срочностью".

----------

